# Mossberg 535 cycling problems



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a 535 I just bought this year for waterfowl hunting. Every time I shoot and pump I loose the second shell out of the bottom but the third one pumps in.... Anyone else have this problem or know how I can fix it? Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd call Mossberg, is it under warranty?


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Have you tried a food cleaning of the action and oiling?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea I have....not sure about warranty it should be 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry should say "good cleaning"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you sure you pushing the shell all the way in. It has to go in past both the retaining clips. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

That's what I thought but yea even if I do it still does it.....still not sure what's going on....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

If a mossburg gets dirty or the magazine finger spring gets stretched they will do this swap a new spring if your sure you cleaned it well it should fix the issue 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh ok thanks where can I get a new spring??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

If your calling mossburg tell them your dropping live rounds and you think it's the cartridge stop and cartridge interrupter they will send two new items 11 and 12 in your owners manual if your not calling mossburg you will have to dig for a spring part number 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh ok thanks!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

